# Memphis game thread



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Game Thread: Blazers vs. Grizz*

Don't miss Damon dribbling the ball off his foot! hah


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

I love seeing Damon screw up and NOT be in a Blazer uniform!

Go Martell and Frye looking good so far!

And what is with the no calls on Roy?


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Mike Miller looks like a female with that hair-do

what is up with that?!?!?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

LMA has 2 blocks! that last one was comical


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Memphis has like 3 airballs so far


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

yeah did you see that gasol shot?!?! LOL


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

see that comcast commercial with the blazers?!??! my man Green has a FUNNY voice LOLOLOL


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

we doing good...man i want ROY to be more agressive...he's too unselfish.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread: Blazers vs. Grizz*

sorry i didnt see this thread!!! i swear i looked for it before i made my thread.


i will do search from now on. can a mod merge?

and yes i agree i love NOT having damon on our team anymore dribbling off his foot lol
he must be stoned


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

whatsmyname said:


> we doing good...man i want ROY to be more agressive...he's too unselfish.


yeah that is his biggest weakness


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

NICE DUNK LMA!!! Oden'esque!!


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Omg Who Is This Benny Ref Guy He Is An Idiot!!!!!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

sideline reporter said guards are going to swarm to help out the poor post defense.....watch out for more 3s


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

We have no inside defensive presence right now.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

32-23 memphis. lots of fast breaking and easy hoops


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

haha..did you hear the spanish fans chant that song after S-rod scored? That was DOPE!!!! Eurofans are awesome.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice travel Sergio...

He has no clue what he is doing on the court. I can't stand him either.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

why are the griz not playing Conley??? and they are playing Kinsey?!?!


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

and i agree... our D is TERRIBLE!


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

I hope Oden isnt watching this game. 30 of 38 points in the paint would drive him nuts.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Resume said:


> why are the griz not playing Conley??? and they are playing Kinsey?!?!


Thats more because of Lowery, Navarro, and Staudamire.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

2k said:


> Thats more because of Lowery, Navarro, and Staudamire.


Isn't Conley better?!?


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

WHAT IS WITH THIS ROOKIE REF?!???!? WoW amazing... this guy is a joke.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

we get NO calls ever!?!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

holy crap, did Jake O'Donnell get reincarnated as this rookie ref?


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

who is this ref????


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Brandi Miles is having a baby. So including Darius, she'll have two!!!! haha

a cameo with Steve Blake's hot wifey!


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

OMG Mike Miller the woman hairdo flopping and getting calls!??! WTF?


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Resume said:


> Isn't Conley better?!?


Nope and on cue Lowery hits a three. 
And on that cue Conley hits a three. 

Damn

The score sh/could be worse the Grizz are hitting everything.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

did they seriously say on the halftime show that they like the Blazers defensively?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Roy better get selfish.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

blazers amp'd up on defense and geting fast breaks....playing a man to man with a half court trap....DAmon with the ill advised 3...I love it!!!!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

3 steals, 3 blocked shots......NICE fast breaking with AND1's on them. SWEETNESS.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

haha blazers getting away with murder for a change


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Brandon Roy is warming up!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Martell is playing nice defense. Gasol with 4 fouls baby!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

thank you memphis for playing your 3rd best point guard


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

HOLY crap. did you see that Aldridge spin dunk????

AND ANOTHER LMA DUNK!


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Does Mike Miller think he is a star or something??? He cries after every call... He is going on my hate list with Bonzi Wells. Mike Miller the woman


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

haha...the rookie over-ruled the old ref! hah


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

awesome quarter!! got to love LMA


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Resume said:


> Does Mike Miller think he is a star or something??? He cries after every call... He is going on my hate list with Bonzi Wells. Mike Miller *the woman*



Thats a great NBA nickname.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Huge by memphis to withstand our run and maintain the lead.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

are you guys watching outlaw??!? he has absolutely NO CLUE what he is doing out there... or he just does not care and is collecting a check.
Blake is telling him what to do and he looks like he doesnt speak or understand english or the game of basketball.....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Brandon Roy....runinng the point effectively!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Rudy gay is really impressive.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Roy is playing awesome ball. He really needs to handle the ball...just to be controlling the offense. he's a smart player.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

2k said:


> Thats a great NBA nickname.


you like that one?! 

oh and by the way... MARTELL IS *THE* MAN!!!


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Xericx said:


> Rudy gay is really impressive.


yeah I would LOVE to have him on our team.

Roy
Web
Gay
LMA
Oden

Nice roster


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

LMA filling up my fantasy team. Conley is impressive too...that juke move he had a few plays ago was nice. Dunno why Damon is still starting....maybe he's crying if he ain't


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Jack playing nice again if he's not playing the point. lovin' it


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

LOOK AT THIS TEAM BABY!!!!! Aldridge, Roy, Webster, Jack...they're all playing damn well!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

LMA hustles for the loose rebound!!!!! 

Martell has played 36 of the 41 minutes of the game so far!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Outlaw Skies For The Board!!!!! Woo Haa! and that gave us a JARRET JACK 3!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

jack runs the fast break...

wait a minute. twilight zone.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

this is like the 4th defensive 3 call on us


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

Wow, jack with a huge 3 there to push the lead to 5. what a gream game to watch.


TO kept the play alive there by hustling for a loose rebound. I still maintain that strictly from a physical ability standpoint, Outlaw might be one of the top 5 or 10 athletes in the league.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

running a small lineup with Outlaw at the 4, LMA at the 5...been like this for a while....woo


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah Conley should start. Or at least 1st backup.

and WOW this is a terrible reffing job tonight... these guys are terrible.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

dammit. bad offensive foul by T-Law. Blake hit the 3 too. meh


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

CLOSE them out baby!!!!


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

GO ROY GO ROY!!!!!

Dammmmmmmm he is good!


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

stupid freaking outlaw.... he is such an idiot...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Jack playing like a man posessed!!!!


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

if we lose it is because of outlaws foul right there waiving off the 3 that blake made.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

DAMN!

this game is damn encouraging for the future. We have a SQUAD.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Xericx said:


> Jack playing like a man posessed!!!!


yeah man I am really liking Jack!!!


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Yes Yes Lma With The Good Shot!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

i am sooooo happy to be a blazer fan. this team is so easy to root for.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

these stats are INSANE

LMA: 22 points/3 blocks/3 steals/7 boards/2 assists
Roy: 22 points/7 assists/4 boards/2 steals
Web: 17 points/5 boards/2 blocks


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Iavaroni seems like a good coach. Seems to run a nice offense.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Aldridge Is A Man Posessed!!!!!


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Why didnt Miller pass the ball to Conley? Miller thinks he is the man lol but guess what?

HE IS THE WOMAN!!!

Nice hair-band in his pretty curly brown hair. He looks like a 6' 8'' school girl on picture day.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Xericx said:


> these stats are INSANE
> 
> LMA: 22 points/3 blocks/3 steals/7 boards/2 assists
> Roy: 22 points/7 assists/4 boards/2 steals
> Web: 17 points/5 boards/2 blocks




rudy gay also with 29

adam morrison with zero


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Jack is Back baby!


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Lowery traveled on that layup and1


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

I am really worried about Outlaw in at the end of the game... and not Webbie.

PLEASE put Webbie back in Nate!!!

Jack playing well nice 3


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

crowTrobot said:


> adam morrison with zero


haha

are you saying we made the right pick?


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Resume said:


> I am really worried about Outlaw in at the end of the game... and not Webbie.
> 
> PLEASE put Webbie back in Nate!!!
> 
> Jack playing well nice 3


i think outlaw is holding his own. nates playing a ball control lineup i guess with three gaurds.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Resume said:


> haha
> 
> are you saying we made the right pick?



more that charlotte was looking at gay and morrison and picked ammo. oooops


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Oh baby..once our oversees and other guys are back we're going to have 2 starting lineups again! hah!

We have McBob and Rudy and Oden still on the Horizon. Oh and Joel Freeland! 

SCARY!!!!!!


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Xericx said:


> Oh baby..once our oversees and other guys are back we're going to have 2 starting lineups again! hah!
> 
> We have McBob and Rudy and Oden still on the Horizon. Oh and Joel Freeland!
> 
> SCARY!!!!!!


Yeah man I'm feelin that!!!

Can you imagine us even with just Oden!!! But Rudy and McBob too?!?!

The league better get ready for us!


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Great win--should be interesting to see how they do tomorrow in a rare back to back home game against a good team in the Mavs.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

24 teams played tonight and only garnett had a better PER than aldridge


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

That second half was a thing of beauty. Lamarcus, Webster and Roy were great and... woah, Blake and Steve combined for 28 points, 12 assists, nine rebounds and two turnovers. I'm diggin' Jack as the bench shooting gaurd, and I think he is too.

Bostons big three: 64 points, 3 blocks, 3 steals, 12 turnovers, 13 assists and 24 rebounds.
Portlands big three: 69 points, 5 blocks, 5 steals, 3 turnovers, 11 assists and 19 rebounds. 

Great win, because tomorrow night'll be very tough.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Driew said:


> Great win--should be interesting to see how they do tomorrow in a rare back to back home game against a good team in the Mavs.


We play better against better teams lol


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Seattle still winless hehe


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

ProZach said:


> That second half was a thing of beauty. Lamarcus, Webster and Roy were great and... woah, *Blake and Steve *combined for 28 points, 12 assists, nine rebounds and two turnovers.


2 _very_ similar players there.:biggrin:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great win tonite! Wish I could have watched it, but listening to it was fun too! 

I just hope we don't get in a hole against the Mavs or we might not be able to make a come back against them. Going to be tough, but I got confidence in my Blazers!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

crowTrobot said:


> 24 teams played tonight and only garnett had a better PER than aldridge


I assume you mean EFF (if you did mean PER, how the heck did you calculate it so fast?).

Tonight:
Garnett EFF = 45.00
Aldridge EFF = 35.00

Just to give you an idea how insane Garnett is playing, entering the game tonight his EFF for the season was 37.00. After tonight it's up to 39.00. These days, an EFF above 30.00 is more rare than a scoring average above 30.00 PPG. In fact, Garnett is the only player in the entire NBA to have broken EFF = 30.00 in the last five seasons - he done it four times and has lead the league in EFF each of the last five years.

Kevin Garnett
2006-07 EFF = 29.17
2005-06 EFF = 30.30
2004-05 EFF = 31.96
2003-04 EFF = 33.13
2002-03 EFF = 32.07


Nobody else in the league has cracked EFF = 30.00 for the last five seasons. Not Kobe, not LeBron, not Dirk, not D-Wade. Nobody. In fact, Garnett, Duncan and Shaq are the only active players to have cracked EFF = 30.00 for a season.

During that same five year period, four different players have averaged > 30.00 PPG, including three players in 2005-06. Kobe has done it three times, AI twice (in the last five years, four times in is career) and LeBron and TMac once each.

So, an EFF = 39.00 is just insane production. Michael never did it, neither did Bird or Magic. In fact, you have to go back over 30 years to the high scoring days of the mid-1970s to find anybody with an EFF > 39.00 (Kareem EFF = 42.99 in 1975-76).

BNM


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

What does EFF mean? I've never heard of it >_<


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Driew said:


> What does EFF mean? I've never heard of it >_<


It's an efficiency rating. It basically measures, you know, how efficient a player is, using the player's total stats from that night.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Best play of the night:

Hearing "dude looks like a lady" over the PA system right after Mike Miller shot a free throw... I couldn't believe it at first... HILARIOUS!

Kudos to the Blazers for their kick *** big screen, too!


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I was at the game and, all I can say is wow. I started to get a bit worried while we were down by double digits, but they poured it on in the second half. It was definitely a fun game to be at.

Roy- Speechless. The definition of clutch. He had 4 points at halftime, finished with what? 22? He makes everyone around him better.

LMA- I don't miss Randolph. At all. Anyone who does should go post at the NY board.

Webster- I thought he'd hit a few more open jumpers, but overall he played pretty well, and smart on top of that. His confidence has changed so much.

Jack- What the heck? Why does he make it so hard for me to give up on him? I was down on him before tonight, but he was a big part of the win. I was even down on him early in the game after a couple of defensive lapses. He could have a spot as backup SG, but I prefer to have him working without the ball in his hands.

Blake- Ran the offense fairly well from what I can remember. Nothing spectacular, especially compared to Jack tonight.

Sergio- Short leash yet again. I really would like to see him get more of a chance to prove himself, but understand why he didn't really play in the second half after the team started doing so well with the unit that was in.

Frye- Impressed me early, not so much after that.

Pryzbilla- I felt like he deserved to play more. He did the normal Joel thing. Rebounds, defense, zero offense.

Outlaw- Same as Jack in my mind. I keep being ready to give up on him, and then he'll do what he did tonight- make some awesome plays to help turn the game. I wish he'd choose when to shoot a bit better, but his hustle was key tonight.

I'm glad Rip City is re-emerging. Chalupas!


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

I saw Gambitnut and he and his buddy turned down the bobbleheads. I asked him to get them for me and he refused. I had some handicapped friends from work that would have loved them. Thanks for being a team player dude.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Lamer summed a lot of it up. Just a few additions.

-Blazers got 20 fast break points to the Grizzlies' 10.

-Through the first half, Portland was shooting about 35-40%. They finished shooting 50%.

-Jarrett's energy is infectious. Anyone who doubts his heart is insane. He is much better suited as a gunner on the second unit, NOT a distributor with the starters. And he's cool with that, too. 

-I don't know that Sergio had a short leash. I think, more than anything, he was a victim of Nate's tighter rotation. Six guys had more than 20 minutes, while only 8 played in the rotation.

-Roy is back. That's all. He took over in the second half, but he didn't do it JUST by scoring. He got some key steals. Dished some big assists. He's the epitome of a team player.

-LaMarcus is the real deal, but you all knew that, right?

-Martell continues his excellence. He's really active, and his defense has improved tremendously this season. He's really come on as a competent piece of this core.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

OK, not calling anybody out, but....

A few months back, some posters here were quit vehement that: A) Starting Blake meant Jack had to be traded; and B) Using Jack as a swing guard off the bench would be "wasting" him.

Anybody still feel that way?


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Oldmangrouch said:


> OK, not calling anybody out, but....
> 
> A few months back, some posters here were quit vehement that: A) Starting Blake meant Jack had to be traded; and B) Using Jack as a swing guard off the bench would be "wasting" him.
> 
> Anybody still feel that way?


Somewhat. I'd like to see Sergio/Green at least be given a shot at some point during the season. I'm not saying now, because we may not have won the last two games had that been the case. I feel that Blake is not a long-term piece of the team, and that Sergio/Taurean could be our PG of the future. Maybe 1/3 into the season at least one could start getting playing time?

Screw it. I'm not a coach/scout. My opinion doesn't matter.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

sportsnut1975 said:


> I saw Gambitnut and he and his buddy turned down the bobbleheads. I asked him to get them for me and he refused. I had some handicapped friends from work that would have loved them. Thanks for being a team player dude.


You can always give him yours.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

sportsnut1975 said:


> I saw Gambitnut and he and his buddy turned down the bobbleheads. I asked him to get them for me and he refused. I had some handicapped friends from work that would have loved them. Thanks for being a team player dude.


Sorry, but I was trying to be a different kind of team player, and I'm not good at making a quick decision and changing my mind under prssure. I expected many people to decide to buy tickets and go to the game to get the bobblehead, and I had talked to my stepfather about people we might give extras to and I was feeling like I wanted to give the people who went to the game a fair shot at getting a bobblehead, since that is probably what drew them to the game. Of course, I am probably imagining a perfect world, and most season ticket holders, probably took as many as they could get away with at the gate and then went and collected the one they were due with their tickets and are selling the leftovers on ebay as we speak. Oh well.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

As for the game, we'll be tough to beat if we can play like we did in the second half more often.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

gambitnut said:


> As for the game, we'll be tough to beat if we can play like we did in the second half more often.


We'll be really hard to beat if we can play four quarters like we did the second half. That's when this team will mature is when they can do it for 4 quarters. If they can do that we'd have a good chance of making the playoffs.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Tightening the rotation helps a lot for this team, and last night was an example of what can happen if everybody stays out of foul trouble. My main concern for quite a while was "Getting over the hump." It seemed like they were down 1 to 3 points for about a quarter or so before they finally broke over the top. 

Martell Webster and Rudy Gay were having quite a battle, until Nate took Webster out for rest near the end. Then Rudy pulled ahead. Webster was making quite a few plays that don't show up on the scoreboard, which is nice, his all around game is showing up.

Blake is working at point guard because of one thing: He knows to get the ball over half court and hand it off to Roy.

Jack is doing fine as a backup SG, but those plays when he reverts to PG still scare the hell out of me.

Outlaw - Once again do we see the pattern? Yes we do. He misses his first couple of shots and he is off for the whole night. 

Pryz -Solid game. 

Frye - One of his better games as a Blazer. Note his minutes have been minimal. He is one of those guys who starts and then you probably won't see him for the rest of the half.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Blake w/ 8 assists? come on, thats bad-***, he SHOULD be running this team 24/7
peace.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Best play of the night:
> 
> *Hearing "dude looks like a lady" over the PA system right after Mike Miller shot a free throw...* I couldn't believe it at first... HILARIOUS!
> 
> Kudos to the Blazers for their kick *** big screen, too!



ARE YOU SERIOUS!??!? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA That is so freakin awesome!!!!!!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Boob-No-More said:


> I assume you mean EFF (if you did mean PER, how the heck did you calculate it so fast



sorry, i was looking at ESPN and thinking they used PER for their daily player rankings, but i see they don't. they use their own modified EFF formula -

Pts + Reb + 1.4*Ast + Stl + 1.4*Blk -.7*TO + FGM + .5*TGM -.8*(FGA-FGM) + .25*FTM - .8*(FTA-FTM) 



in any case 261 players played yesterday and only garnett was better than aldridge in their rankings -

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailyleaders?date=20071109


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Resume said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS!??!? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA That is so freakin awesome!!!!!!


[email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]$ LOL!!$?? That's great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I LOVE CAPS LOCK!!!?!?!?!?!!!11

ROFLROFLLOLOLOLOL


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

LameR said:


> Blake- Ran the offense fairly well from what I can remember. Nothing spectacular, especially compared to Jack tonight.




Blake did a lot of little things. That pass to Aldridge that drew the fourth foul on Gasol is a pass that a lot of players wouldn’t have made. Putting Gasol back on the bench was huge. Blake made a few plays like that.


----------

